# Help required cutting a multi stepped box lid



## CalgaryGeoff (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi I'm making some little wooden trinket boxes about 4"x4" with a set on lid with a stepped pattern on it. 
The lid is 3" x 3"x 1 1/4" and I want to have multiple steps on the sides. On the bottom I want to cut in only 1/8 and a 1/2 from the end. No problem router table or stacked dado blade set. Onto the top side now, I'd like to cut up and in 1/4×1/4 each step around the entire lid until the last cut which should be an 1/8 by 1/4" in.

I'm wondering is there a jig I could make to cut with a router table, plunge router or on table saw with dado blade set and sled. Even a combination of all three or two might work. How would you cut out this pattern? Which option is safest and repeatable as I need many lids.

Here's a rough sketch of the side profile of the lid I'm wanting help cutting out with some measures.


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

It's easy to do on the table saw.

Start with a piece that is at least 4" x 4", or even a little bigger if you like, and first cut the steps for the top of the lid by adjsuting the position of your fence and the height of the blade. Start from the centre and work outwards. Obviously, rotate the wood to do a cut in each location relative to the centre before making any adjustment. As you progress, what happens is that you have the wood touching the saw table in the centre, in each of the four corners and in the centre of the sides of the lid. This keeps it really stable.

Once that is done, turn the lid over and lower your blade to cut the lip around the bottom. If you space it appropriately, you may not even need to move the fence from your last cut to the top.

Now raise your blade and cut off the excess around the sides so that it is the 3" x 3" that you want the finished lid to be.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

I'd make a template and use it as a "depth gauge" 
for the table saw and router table and have two set ups
for safety reasons.


----------



## CalgaryGeoff (Aug 10, 2011)

Tootles, good idea, I will use it. Start in the center and work my way out that should work and then square up.

Yes a depth gauge is certainly a good idea.


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

Wahoo is right - a template would certainly make your setup a lot easier. A good idea indeed.

I have used the method that I described in the past to make a curved block for the bottom of a wall clock. You cut the steps as I described and then round off with a rasp, file and sand paper. It was quite effective. I guess I should say my thanks to my woodwork teacher, Mr De Lange, for teaching it to me.


----------

